
Services like Airbnb are altering the economics of the hotel business - Futurebot
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21685502-services-airbnb-are-altering-economics-hotel-business-buffetts
======
dplgk
Why did vrbo not blow up like airbnb did?

